# comment envoyer une vidéo trop lourde?



## maxbo6 (26 Mai 2007)

J'ai tenté d'envoyer par mail un petit film d'une minute trente réalisé avec un appareil photo numérique (fichier avi). Cela s'est avéré impossible car le film est trop lourd.
Que dois-je faire?
-le compresser (mais comment?)
-le convertir en mpeg (mais comment) et ne risque-t-il pas d'être encore trop lourd?
-le faire héberger sur un site type daily motion (mais le petit film n'est intéressant que pour les gens qui me connaissent).
 Merci


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2007)

Pando


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2007)

d'une part tu peux effectivement l'heberger sur un site &#224; la daylymotion
ou
l'heberger sur un site ...qui est d&#233;di&#233; au partage ( priv&#233
ou utiliser les outils d'envoi de tr&#232;s gros fichier
on en parle beaucoup alors ce sera rapide

il y a des centaines de sites  " tampons"
( &#224; la yoousendit , rapidshare etc)

ca va de  quelques m&#233;gas &#224; pour certains 1 gigas
tous sur le m&#234;me principe
upload , lien web ( en general temporaire)
que tu fournies &#224; tes contacts qui eux donwloadent via ce lien

et divers outils d'envoi par divers technique ( pando , podmailing etc) font l'operation &#224; ta place via des petites interfaces

edit
JP a fait sobre


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> edit
> JP a fait sobre


Ouais, pour moi c'est de loin la meilleur solution actuellement (simplicité, multiplateforme, jusqu'a 1 Go...)


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2007)

Si non j'ai fait un tuto sur l'utilisation de SoulseeX pour l'echange priv&#233; de fichiers.
C'est un peu plus compliqu&#233; mais c'est no limit :love:


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais, pour moi c'est de loin la meilleur solution actuellement (simplicit&#233;, multiplateforme, jusqu'a 1 Go...)


je suis assez d'accord
c'est tr&#232;s simple et convivial

podmailing marche dans le m&#234;me esprit
( podmailing est francais)
http://www.podmailing.com/accueil.html

j'ai oubli&#233; une autre solution
heberger sur son site perso  et donner le lien de la page precise


----------



## Alycastre (26 Mai 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> jj'ai oublié une autre solution
> heberger sur son site perso  et donner le lien de la page precise



:rateau:  Ben oui quoi ... On a tous un FAI et l'ADSL (enfin, pas tous .. Mais dans ce cas, les gros fichiers !) alors les sites web perso et le ftp, c'est d'une simplicité biblique.
Je suis chez Free, autant d'email, autant de sites web de 10 Go ...
Je crée une "IconActive" avec Transmitt que je colle dans la barre d'outil du Finder, un drag&drop d'un fichier sur cette icône et zou .... Reste plus qu'à donner l'adresse au correspondant.


----------



## boodou (26 Mai 2007)

maxbo6 a dit:


> J'ai tenté d'envoyer par mail un petit film d'une minute trente réalisé avec un appareil photo numérique (fichier avi). Cela s'est avéré impossible car le film est trop lourd.
> Que dois-je faire?
> -le compresser (mais comment?)
> -le convertir en mpeg (mais comment) et ne risque-t-il pas d'être encore trop lourd?
> ...



Tu peux utiliser l'application DivxConverter .
Très simple, tu glisses ton film dans la fenêtre de l'application puis tu choisis le mode de conversion "Custom", et là tu peux choisir le poids et donc la taille que tu souhaites !
moi par exemple pour envoyer des petits films faits avec mon APN par email je les réduit à un poids de 8Mo (alors qu'à l'origine ils font entre 50 et 150 Mo) !


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2007)

Aucun interet si ce n'est de r&#233;duire inutilement la qualit&#233; de la vid&#233;o...


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

Moi j'aime bien MegaUpload, pas besoin d'inscription, ni pour l'exp&#233;diteur, ni pour le destinataire, pas d'install de logiciel, la seule contrainte c'est de rentrer un code quand on suit le lien qu'on nous envoie et une attente de 45 sec qui pr&#233;c&#232;de le t&#233;l&#233;chargement, sinon jusqu'&#224; 500 mo de fichiers et tout &#231;a gratos c'est mieux que yousendit.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> jusqu'à 500 mo de fichiers et tout ça gratos c'est mieux que yousendit.


Mais 2 fois moins bien que Pando


----------



## Alycastre (26 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien MegaUpload...yousendit.



J'aime pas tout ces sites web pour faire ce que je peux faire comme un grand, avec mes mimines  c'est comme envoyer des voeux à ses amis avec des cartes Dromadaire ....


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Mai 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> :rateau:  Ben oui quoi ... On a tous un FAI et l'ADSL (enfin, pas tous .. Mais dans ce cas, les gros fichiers !) alors les sites web perso et le ftp, c'est d'une simplicité biblique.
> Je suis chez Free, autant d'email, autant de sites web de 10 Go ...
> Je crée une "IconActive" avec Transmitt que je colle dans la barre d'outil du Finder, un drag&drop d'un fichier sur cette icône et zou .... Reste plus qu'à donner l'adresse au correspondant.



Je ne sais pas si cela a changé, mais chez Free, il n'y a pas une limite de 80 Mo par fichier?

A.


----------



## boodou (27 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Aucun interet si ce n'est de réduire inutilement la qualité de la vidéo...



Evidemment si je ne veux pas réduire la qualité j'utilise mon serveur ftp !
mais bon pour envoyer une petite video issue d'un APN à des amis (c'est pas un truc pro quoi ! ) un fichier divx même léger reste correct .


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si cela a changé, mais chez Free, il n'y a pas une limite de 80 Mo par fichier?
> 
> A.


t'as lu ca où?
sur leur aide es pages persos  il est simplement dit upload ftp limité à 1 g


----------



## divoli (27 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien MegaUpload, pas besoin d'inscription, ni pour l'expéditeur, ni pour le destinataire, pas d'install de logiciel, la seule contrainte c'est de rentrer un code quand on suit le lien qu'on nous envoie et une attente de 45 sec qui précède le téléchargement, sinon jusqu'à 500 mo de fichiers et tout ça gratos c'est mieux que yousendit.




Ce n'est pas la seule des contraintes (justement si on ne veut pas prendre d'abonnement payant), mais c'est vrai que c'est globalement une bonne solution pour une utilisation épisodique...


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Mai 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> t'as lu ca où?
> sur leur aide es pages persos  il est simplement dit upload ftp limité à 1 g



Je crois sur ce forum et en effet j'avais rencontré ce problème avec certains fichiers de plus de 80Mo dont l'upload restait bloqué.
Mais de mémoire c'était avant le passage des comptes à 10Go et n'ayant pas réessayé depuis... mais ce serait top en effet qu'on puisse envoyer des fichiers jusqu'à un Go sur son compte ftp (je ne parle pas de la solution pour envoyer des gros fichiers).

A.


----------



## JPTK (29 Mai 2007)

divoli a dit:


> *Ce n'est pas la seule des contraintes* (justement si on ne veut pas prendre d'abonnement payant), mais c'est vrai que c'est globalement une bonne solution pour une utilisation épisodique...



Bah ça serait bien de développer un peu non ?

Sinon c'est pas le pb de le faire avec ses propres mimines ou pas mais j'ai l'habitude d'envoyer des fichiers lourds à des buses et c'est la solution qu'ils appréhendent le mieux, pas d'install de logiciel et pas d'inscription.


----------



## JPTK (29 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mais 2 fois moins bien que Pando




Yep mais va demander à un un windoz user d'installer pando pour un seul envoi


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Yep mais va demander à un un windoz user d'installer pando pour un seul envoi


Bah j'lai d'jà fait hé! 

En plus après ils peuvent plus s'en passer;


----------

